# When to put out swarm traps????



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

I live in western PA and I am really going to try to catch a swarm. I built 5 different boxes to put out. When is the best time to put them out in our area? Some people say around first of May. With this warmer winter should they go out earlier? Thanks


----------



## SHAWHANBEEK (Feb 7, 2016)

I was looking at the "post your swarm" forum for my area and the earliest was late April. This winter has been very mild and I believe there will earlier swarms this year. My hives are still full of honey and they have actually been foraging/robbing I believe.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe, early April still need drones.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Although we have had a warm winter by normal standards. I still see on excessive build up in my hives. We got that cold snap just as the normal laying would have begun and I actually think it set things back a bit. I always place my swarm traps the last week of April. In all the years I have been in western Pa. My records show that my earliest swarm was May 10th. So I am going to follow my normal routine.


----------



## jwdeeming (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm in Colorado so not much help here. Last year was my first trapping experience. Built eight boxes (new lumber even), rotated through four locations and caught seven swarms. I was a little anxious to get started and hung them out April 1st but did not catch one until the last week of April. Most were in May and June. Last catch was first week of July which, interestingly, was the largest and strongest of them all.
Can't wait to start up again - I'm done buying bees!


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the replys. I guess at the end of April first of May it will be. To much time on my hand just finished this swarm box. What do you think?


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

That's pretty darn cool!


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't know if it hurts or not. (maby mice or wasp moving in) I put up seven already and it took two days. I have more and am going to be putting them up untill I run out. It is taking more time then I thought it would and I can only put so many up before my drill goes dead and needs recharged. I do it when I can find the time and if I am early, I am hoping it is better then late and done before something that I have to do comes up. April/may is gardening and mushroom season.
gww


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

nice box. like the bark idea... more natural


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

Last year I put out out 5 traps in Mid April. Caught 2 swarms, mid and late May
https://youtu.be/rarIzlNisws
https://youtu.be/gE0bCJAbPy4


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

I had traps out by the 2nd week of April- actually trapped my first one in 2nd or 3rd week of May.

A warmer winter this year makes me say that early May is a good bet.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I leave mine out all year. Mine are all on plastic tubs that mice can not climb. Mid march I will place 4 drops Lemongrass oil in each box. If wasps have moved in from the previous Fall, I remove them, as well as any leaves that might have blown in over the Winter. (cherry tree leaves are bad about blowing into boxes) I also scrape the sides of the box or the migratory top to expose some fresh bee smell to the bees. 
I use old 10 framfers that are not good enough to use any more. 

I place all of mine where I can drive the Tahoe in front of them, and starting 1 April, I will check once each week. Refresh the lemongrass oil about each 3 weeks. I have caught swarms as early as 6 April, (2002) and the first one as late as 6 May (1998). I have out about 30 to 35 boxes each year and normally catch 10 to 15 each year. Some years are better than others.

cchoganjr


----------

